# What to wear when asking for money



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Ok. I'm have trouble getting a full time job, due to my lack of communication skills.
So as a last resort, I'm just going to ask for money from the building across the street. Also like most people here, I am a little self-conscious about my looks, so I thought I would wear something to hide my face.
I've narrowed it down to 3 choices:

1. Balaclava








2, Pantyhose








3. Ghostface killer mask









I am open to other suggestions but these three are tough to top for me.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

2nd one is best, you'll look amazing


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes, the second one. You'll be all handsome and **** when they arrest you :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Wear some old torn up clothes, and make sure they have patches on.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Something sexy of course . 
Oh and I batter my eye lids .


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ninja mask


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'd prefer the Balaclava, but the skin color of the pantyhose might make you less noticeable from a distance. Don't want them to think you are asking for money until you are nice and close


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I personally have always favored utility to appearances so my vote is balaclava.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Not so much what you're wearing - what you are carrying counts.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Just buy the Stalker Bandit starter pack.

how to capture screen


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Nyla (Oct 9, 2016)

You should let me do your makeup! Something like...:










Oh man, you're going to have so many banks practically throwing money at your goddess face when we're done.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

What about begging for money on the street?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

FBI just said hi


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Wear the mask of someone whom people know steal money from Americans.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

3


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)




----------

